# psyched



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

JUst received an email from my gunsmith. He installed the Apex trigger I bought into my M+P pro. The original trigger just sucks. If my finger is not exactly in the lower curve of it-- I do not hit POA=POI. My gunsmith made a tough day a great one!!!

I cannot wait to try the Apex(glock like) trigger. My wife is picking the gun up tomorrow and we will shoot it Wednesday:mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

boatdoc173 said:


> JUst received an email from my gunsmith. He installed the Apex trigger I bought into my M+P pro. The original trigger just sucks. If my finger is not exactly in the lower curve of it-- I do not hit POA=POI. My gunsmith made a tough day a great one!!!
> 
> I cannot wait to try the Apex(glock like) trigger. My wife is picking the gun up tomorrow and we will shoot it Wednesday:mrgreen:


Hope the mods work for you. Range report, lol.

Btw, next time, work that tough trigger into the Bulls eye , then get your trigger job. 
:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Pic

actually I did work on it for quite a while and became quite good with it but did not enjoy it . tried a friends with the apex trigger(not action just a trigger change) and it was a world of difference. I have to choose my battles. getting a gun to behave is not one I choose regularly


----------

